# where the heck is Star at?



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

we are getting worried here, no post or threads for the last 24 hours from Star!
I hope she is ok, I always look forward to read her posts and threads. 

I think i just might to need to fly to Ireland to make sure she is ok

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::toast:


----------



## Millania007 (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL this is a funny thread-I miss her as well  maybe she will reply tomorrow or something? we all hope u are ok Star


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

May be shopping for new toy and not able to make up her mind !!!!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Shovelling out from Snowmageddon?


----------

